# Falling off



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

You can know what you should do if you fall off but you can't plan when to fall off so you never know whens its going to happen. Sometimes its just a clumsy fall and it goes by so quick and then your up back on the horse.
If you want to be prepared to fall off always know that your roll and put your hands over your head/ neck just like a tornado drill, as soon as you think youve rolled far enough your supposed to sort of roll up in a ball if you think the horse is near you or could hurt you, If your okay just get up calm your horse down if neccsary and always get back on if physically capible. If you dont you'll be scared the next time.


----------



## RunningFree27 (Dec 14, 2009)

in the tiny split second between being on your horse to being on the ground, try to think about landing on your butt. Of course, wear a helmet. After the fall, quickly analyze yourself to make sure you are okay. If you are critically injured, you would know it.... stay where you are. If your okay, shake it off and get back on your horse.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

oops i wasnt finished, that only for a clumsy minor fall ^^^^^

If you think you hurt your neck/ head/ back dont move it out of position and lay there as still as possible, someone will call medical help and they'll get you situated. If your with someone riding or watching and they fall off dismount your horse and calm their horse down so their horse doesnt " trample" the person hurt. Make sure the persons okay if they think they broke their leg, arm ex. get an adult, if ones not available try to have someone else watch the person hurt or you watch the person hurt when the other person gets a first aid kit and calls 911 ( only if necisarry).
I hope that helps


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I will try my best to answer your questions:

1. Well, if you mean practicing for a fall; there are some bailing methods, but I don't know much about those. Usually you can practice this with your instructor on the proper way to fall from a horse if you absolutely felt you needed to bail. If you fall because you lose your balance or the horse tries to buck you, thats a different story (see number 2.)
2. The method I use to remember what to do when I'm falling is:
*Let go, go limp, roll away.* 
The faster you can think and do this phrase will make it second nature to you. To explain this phrase. 
If you ever feel you have reached that "point of no return on a horse", (and there is no physical way you can get youself back into postion, usually you think something along the lines of "Oh cr*p" or "Holy sh*t" or "I'm going to die".) *Let go. *This means let go of the horn or reins and anything else you are holding on to. And don't try to hang on the stirrups, you could get dragged, and would be in a whole lot more danger then just hitting the ground. 
Next thing to do is to *go limp.* As you await to hit the hard cold ground, don't resist the fall. You will walk away with far less injuries if you "fling like spaghetti" than "thump like a rock" (does that make sense?) 
And the third and possibly most inportant part is once you hit the ground, use your momentum and *roll away.* You should roll away from your horse. This eliminates the risk of you getting trampled by your horse and also helps absorb the impact (because you are letting your momentum move your body).
3. After you have fallen, it depends on your situation. NEVER worry about your horses safety over your own. What I normally do is stay still for a few seconds and get my barings and ascess my pain and figure out where it is coming from. If you feel that you shouldn't/can't move, DON'T! You could worsen a fracture or worst case scenario, paralyize yourself. If you feel ok enough to sit up, do so and if you are alone, call for help. 
As for getting back on the horse, you need to asap, but only after you are positive you have sustained no physical damage (besides a bruise or two) and are capable of getting back on the horse. You also need to check that your horse has sustained no injuries from the incident and if the need be, make sure the horse has calmed down enough he is safe to ride.
4. If you are the only one around, ALWAYS check on the rider before getting the horse. First aid will depend on the injury. Follow basic first aid procedures for cuts, scrapes, and brusies. If you believe more serious injuries were sustained by the rider, call 911. It is better to be safe than sorry. If there is more than one person around, and somebody is attending to the rider, then you may attempt to catch the rider's horse. Be sure to look him/her over and that the horse needs no immediate medical attention. And don't for get to encourage the rider to get back on as soon as it is safe to do so. Falling off is a leading cause of why people lose their passion for riding, and the sooner they get back on, the less chance they have of giving up on riding. 

Hope this helped!

P.S. there is no reason to be sorry for wanting to be prepared in case of an emergency. I applaud you for asking something some people look over as they learn to ride.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well as someone else said you want to try & roll onto your shoulder NOT head! Put your arms ahead of you and tuck your right shoulder (if falling off the right) or left shoulder (if falling from the left) under so that your shoulder takes most of the impact. You dont want to try & land on your feet (as i tried once ****) because the momentum with send you flat on your face & prolly leave you with a sprained or busted leg.
This roll isnt always easy to perform because you're not _always_ prepared to fall but i've so far been able to do it for most of my falls through the years & on 2 occasions actually ended up back on my feet lol! 
Of course after the fall always GET BACK ON. If not, then your horse can get bad habits & you can get timid the longer you have to think about it. Ive had the wind knocked out of me & my ankle badly sprained but still got back on even for just five minutes.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> Ive had the wind knocked out of me & my ankle badly sprained but still got back on even for just five minutes.


Yes, if you are scared after a fall, remember that you don't have to concoqure the world in that ride afterwards. If you only want to walk a few circles this time and call it a day, that is perfectly fine. Rome wasn't built in a day, and neither is confidence in the saddle.


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks everyone! it's just that the stable I ride at does not really have any emphasis on learning about this, so i thought i should know.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Kudos to you for wanting to learn how to fall! It really is an important skill. I pretty much agree with everybody else! The only thing I would say is that although yes, you should get back on, if you are seriously hurt then DON'T! If you are seriously injured then you could harm yourself even more, making you have to stay out of the saddle longer and nobody wants that!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

when i first started riding i learnt to vault on and off my horse (who was bigger than me at the time) because she had brake issues lol. she would just get faster and faster untill there was no way i'd be sticking around and id just bail/vault off at full gallop :L it's come in handy though cause i swear she's autistic or something.
when i've had to bail off i just do it like im getting off but swing my legs higher and push myself back away from her on the way down. if that makes sense. and obviously i always vault off to the outside of her.


----------



## Outbound (Sep 10, 2010)

People can describe how to fall as much they want but the only way you'll learn how to fall is if you do it on a constant basis. The way I learned how to do it was by doing Aikido years ago, and now Brazilian Jujitsu.

People laugh when I say this because they say that falling off a horse is different from being thrown by a person, but the fact is you get used to automatically falling the right way, distributing the impact of the fall over the whole area of the side of your body, and be relaxing your body before the fall instead of tensing up.

So my advice to you is, take up either Aikido, Judo or Jujitsu. I've had many falls throughout the years (not only on horseback) that could have been very bad had I not been trained to fall properly.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Outbound said:


> So my advice to you is, take up either Aikido, Judo or Jujitsu. I've had many falls throughout the years (not only on horseback) that could have been very bad had I not been trained to fall properly.


Another way to "practice" falling is skydiving :lol:
I took plenty of falls that way. The most common injury in skydiving is a broken leg from not landing right.
How to fall on the ground is pretty much the second thing taught in the skydiving courses - right after "pull."


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

Since you've already gotten some great advice, I just have something extra, slightly off-topic to add...if you go riding somewhere where there aren't a lot of people and you're alone, always take your phone and have an emergency number on speed dial. That way if you do fall and it's serious, you don't have to wait for someone to come along and delay treatment for you. Hopefully that will never happen, but it's just good to keep in mind


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*The Zen of Falling*

Hi,

Funny you should think of falling. I somehow had kidded myself into believeing that I would not be doing any more of that. Heck, I've fallen 13 times in 11 years! Now that I am 52 years old, falling is just way more unappealing than it used to be, not that it was any carnival before.

You got a lot of advice from folks who are more knowledgeable than me.
I am going to try and incorporate that into my next fall, whenever it may be.
I fell off my horse at the canter just two weeks ago and it was one of my harder falls, due to the forward momentun. I just hate that moment, described by another, when you pass the point of no return and you say, "oh s**T! I'm going down" 
I especially agree with the advice to always wear a helmet and carry a cell phone on the trails. *Inside your helmet, write you phone number, name , blood type and any drug allergies, in case you are found unconcsious, God Forbid*!

Anyway, the thing to do is not to worry about it too much. It WILL happen, I can guarantee you, so just try to worry about controlling the when. It is in God's hands. Because it's quick and sudden , it frees you from the stress that comes with bad things that happen little by little. 
You cannot control it, so you are freed from that responsibility, just hit the ground like they said and accept.
Most falls are not that big a deal. There's the shock element, then the free chiropractic and the air knocked out of you. I always find that while I am sitting on the ground feeling my body to make sure I am all still in one piece that making some noise or quick , heavy breathing (like being in labor ) helps to dispell the emotional stress. If I need to cry, or cuss, or growl , or yelp or moan . . . I JUST DO IT! I never care what others will think of me and my noise. Then I realize that the world has gone on and I'm still in it and I need to get back on that horse.

Like another said, don't worry about making a big deal about it, just get back on, walk around and LAUGH! That's a big one for feeling better, if you aren't hurt. The real pain usually comes the next day, and you get to tell all your war stories at the barn or to your buddies. show me the bruises!

I rode today for the first time since falling last (I really reefed my pelvis bad). I felt tentative and kept wasting emotional space thinking of all the ways I could come off again. I had to drag myself back to the here and now and admire the exquisitely beautiful day I was given.
Stay in the here and now. Your fall will come looking for you, so don't waste your time looking for it.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i tuck and roll..i'm a professional at it...haven't broken anything yet so I must be doing something. If for some reason I know I can't hold on or I lose my balance and can't gain it and know I will fall I will actually bail and tuck so incase I get caught in the saddle or whatever. 

Haven't fallen off recently..just bareback cause we were trotting and"oh,grass!" and i slid off her neck infront of her...good thing she didn't move!


----------



## Outbound (Sep 10, 2010)

Shenandoah said:


> Another way to "practice" falling is skydiving :lol:
> I took plenty of falls that way. The most common injury in skydiving is a broken leg from not landing right.
> How to fall on the ground is pretty much the second thing taught in the skydiving courses - right after "pull."


Ha! Well, I'd say that's a bit different because you're really learning how to land on your feet and then roll into a fall. If you're doing Jujitsu or any of its variants (or any other sort of grappling style martial art really) you'll be practicing how to actually just land on your body, which is what happens when you're thrown off a horse.

Since Judo or Brazilian Jujitsu might be a bit too violent for most people (I actually got ligament damage from a nice guy who was too excited about doing leg locks, even though he's only been practicing for a few years. The biggest problem in BJJ is that it's so hot right now in terms of competitions and everyone wants to be a bigshot and watch the DVDs and do all the neat moves before they have the basics down, essentially becoming a danger to themselves and others), I'd recommend Aikido. A lot of the moves you practice involve learning how to properly fall down and there's a very peaceful philosophy behind the whole thing, and there's no combat associated with the sport in the same way that there is for the other variants.


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

Outbound said:


> Ha! Well, I'd say that's a bit different because you're really learning how to land on your feet and then roll into a fall. If you're doing Jujitsu or any of its variants (or any other sort of grappling style martial art really) you'll be practicing how to actually just land on your body, which is what happens when you're thrown off a horse.
> 
> Since Judo or Brazilian Jujitsu might be a bit too violent for most people (I actually got ligament damage from a nice guy who was too excited about doing leg locks, even though he's only been practicing for a few years. The biggest problem in BJJ is that it's so hot right now in terms of competitions and everyone wants to be a bigshot and watch the DVDs and do all the neat moves before they have the basics down, essentially becoming a danger to themselves and others), I'd recommend Aikido. A lot of the moves you practice involve learning how to properly fall down and there's a very peaceful philosophy behind the whole thing, and there's no combat associated with the sport in the same way that there is for the other variants.


 No offense, but I'de rather not. I'm not a big fan of martial arts(Or skydiving!) and I will just like to avoid mmore that one dangerous sport.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, I never thought of putting the medical and contact info inside the helmet. That's a great and simple idea. I do keep a phone on my leg in case I am separated from my horse. Like others said, it just comes down to gravity. At some point, you're going to come off. If I'm in a ring, I let go of the reins and tuck and roll. If I'm somewhere where he might run off, I'll hold onto the reins and try to just soften the blow if possible by a partial roll.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If it just me, or do other folks come off fairly regularly? Like I said, I have come off 13 times in 11 years. Seems like a lot, no?
Some of those were being thrown off, some were coming off during a lunge line lesson (no stirrups or reins) some were a horse spooking and doing the spinneroo and a couple were a horse that tripped and went down with me. And some were just plain losing my balance and coming off. But somehow that seems like a lot. I ride 3 to 4 days a week, all year.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

13 times within 11 years isn't bad!
You may think it's a lot but really thats not.


----------



## Bek (Jan 14, 2010)

RunningFree27 said:


> in the tiny split second between being on your horse to being on the ground, try to think about landing on your butt. Of course, wear a helmet. After the fall, quickly analyze yourself to make sure you are okay. If you are critically injured, you would know it.... stay where you are. If your okay, shake it off and get back on your horse.


I have to disagree with landing on the butt part, because that is how I broke my back! As someone else mentioned it is better to try and roll, otherwise if you try and land on your butt all the impact is going hit your back/tailbone.


----------



## Kayley (Sep 11, 2010)

I cant really say much because i have fallen off twice in a row lol. 
one thing let go of the reins unlike stupid me didn't do Lol.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

I have a habit of either landing on my bum or back.

That's how I almost broken my back, my pelvis and my hip


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

You're supposed to roll into a ball befire you land.... but that doesn't really seem possible when your flying off a horse! Always always wear a helmet. Once your on the ground lie there for a minute and see if you think somethings broken if not go get your horse and climb back up! When I first started riding lessons my trainer put me onm her horse bareback and had me practice the emergency dismount.... I know I did it when the horse was just standing and she may have had him walk too. That was good for me.... something I'll always remember


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

Bek said:


> I have to disagree with landing on the butt part, because that is how I broke my back! As someone else mentioned it is better to try and roll, otherwise if you try and land on your butt all the impact is going hit your back/tailbone.


 yup. thinking the same thing exactly


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

Kayley said:


> I cant really say much because i have fallen off twice in a row lol.
> one thing let go of the reins unlike stupid me didn't do Lol.


 You are my hero!  I have always been told to let go of the reins. in the "jumps gone wrong" thread, i commented about a rider that held on to the reins. She said always hold your horse cos it could run off. Then another member got all ****ed, saying "this conversation does not belong in this thread blah,blah,blah." >sigh<


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Stella said:


> You are my hero!  I have always been told to let go of the reins. in the "jumps gone wrong" thread, i commented about a rider that held on to the reins. She said always hold your horse cos it could run off. Then another member got all ****ed, saying "this conversation does not belong in this thread blah,blah,blah." >sigh<


If it were me...I would let go of the reins! I don't care in that moment if my horse is going to run off the cliff of the grand canyon, in an emergency situation take care of yourself first! (And horses are perfectly designed to take care of themselves first anyway. If they are truly scared/p*ssed, they will make no special exceptions for their rider) It may be sad, but you can replace a horse, you can't replace your ability to walk if you are paralyzied. And you definately can't replace yourself if you die. And then you can't ride ever again. 

And also, if you hold on, you can't get away from the horse. And when you are hanging on the side of the horse, you are almost garunteed of getting kicked, drug or trampled. I would much rather deal with a runaway/bucking horse on the ground, OUT OF KICKING DISTANCE.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

1. You can't really expect urself to fall off. If you kinda slide off like I often do by mistake, then let go of the reins and try to land on your feet! haha thats what I do anyways!
2. After the fall unless you are seriously hurt then get right back on! Thats very important! Don't be a chicken!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Cheyennes mom said:


> 1. You can't really expect urself to fall off. If you kinda slide off like I often do by mistake, then let go of the reins and try to land on your feet! haha thats what I do anyways!
> 2. After the fall unless you are seriously hurt then get right back on! Thats very important! Don't be a chicken!


I would not reccomend landing on your feet...to do so you need to stiffen you body, and in doing so you can shatter your ankle or lower leg. Your best bet is to land in a sort of horizontal postion (more area to absorb impact) and use the momentum of the fall to roll away.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

oh okay thanks for the advise! Haha lots of times when I'm riding bareback I slide off my horse. I don't fall nessasarily, I slide and my horse is only 14hh and I'm abou 5'3" or so, so before I even think abou my falling or 'sliding' position, I land on my feet wihou much of a drop lol!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Cheyennes mom said:


> oh okay thanks for the advise! Haha lots of times when I'm riding bareback I slide off my horse. I don't fall nessasarily, I slide and my horse is only 14hh and I'm abou 5'3" or so, so before I even think abou my falling or 'sliding' position, I land on my feet wihou much of a drop lol!


It may be OK to do at a walk or trot, but if you are going at a full speed gallop and slip, it is better not to take the chance of hurting yourself.


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

I know I already posted, but since I fell off yesterday I thought I'd give some fresh insight :lol:

If you "half" fall off (ex, are sitting on and clinging to the horse's neck and know you can't get back in the saddle because the horse is still cantering) rather decide when you fall off then letting it happen. If you wait until it happens by itself, you could end up in a very dangerous situation; but if you decide when to go, you can prepare yourself, curl into a ball as you're falling, and roll away fairly calmly instead of getting run over. But I think this kind of fall only happens if you're jumping and you suck at it. *raises guilty hand*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

African friend,
Better start your frequent faller card, the 12th fall is free!!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I think the whole hanging on thing depends on why and how you fall off. Faster speeds...probably better recommended that you let go so you dont get dragged. If your horse stops short going over a fence, and you slide over his neck, by all means hang on._

_Stella--The other poster was not "****ed"...just from what I understand was trying to enjoy the funny pictures being posted rather then have that go to the discussion of which is right and wrong to do. _


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> African friend,
> Better start your frequent faller card, the 12th fall is free!!


Haha, no joke...On the bright side, for every fall you have, you learn about a hundred lessons. Definitely worth it (once your body stops aching).


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Three years ago, a person who said they knew what they were doing didn't and my horse fell backwards and landed on me. I couldn't physically get back on, worst pain in my life. 

I was so scared, I couldn't force myself to get back on the horse, even when I was well. We both had lost trust in each other. I sold him. 

For months, I was terrified of horses, on the ground, in the saddle, gelding, mare, didn't matter. I was so upset becuase they were my life. I am better now, I ride, work horses on the ground, but there is always that hint of fear in the back of my mind. I honestly think that if someone would have made me get back on Toby before I sold him, I wouldn't be like this today. I have regretted it, I have searched for him again, went to auctions, talked to the trainer I sold him too, it's hopeless. 

But, I always have to remind myself, that accident would never had happened had a true horeman been there and knew what to do. And not every single horse out there would just fall over backwards and hurt me on purpose. 

I pray nothing like that ever happens to anyone. =) *Just try to get on the same horse you fall off of, even if you can't until a couple days later*.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Chevy girl,

That is every rider's nightmare; having the horse fall on them, especailly from a rear. I am so sorry that such a bad thing happened to you. Were it me, I probably WOULD leave horses entirely. I am not that brave.


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _I think the whole hanging on thing depends on why and how you fall off. Faster speeds...probably better recommended that you let go so you dont get dragged. If your horse stops short going over a fence, and you slide over his neck, by all means hang on._
> 
> _Stella--The other poster was not "****ed"...just from what I understand was trying to enjoy the funny pictures being posted rather then have that go to the discussion of which is right and wrong to do. _


 Sorry. minor misunderstanding...


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

ChevyPrincess said:


> Three years ago, a person who said they knew what they were doing didn't and my horse fell backwards and landed on me. I couldn't physically get back on, worst pain in my life.
> 
> I was so scared, I couldn't force myself to get back on the horse, even when I was well. We both had lost trust in each other. I sold him.
> 
> ...


 Good job getting back on


----------

